# HDD auf SSD klonen



## noname1997 (25. Januar 2012)

hallo PCGH-Community,

ich würde mir gerne in den nächsten Tagen eine SSD zum Aufrüsten anschaffen, allerdings hab ich da noch eine Frage... Da ich zurzeit auf meiner HDD Ca. 200GB belege und ich mir eine SSD mit binär 224GB kaufen will, bin ich da lieber erstal vorsichtig und wollte eigentlich nur das Betriebssystem erstmal draufspielen und auch auch noch einige andere wichtige Programme, wie Microsoft Office und einige Spiele. Nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich einzelne Programme, Spiele und das Betriebssystem auf die SSD "klonen", ich weiß nämlich wie die HDD 1:1 geklont wird aber ob und wie das auch mit einzelnem funktioniert ist mir schleierhaft. Ich würde z. B. Acronis True Image Home 2011 zum Klonen benutzen.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

eine hdd auf eine ssd zu klonen geht schief. du musst auf jeden fall windows neu installieren.


----------



## noname1997 (25. Januar 2012)

Naja... in der PCGH 09/11 Premium wird das auch genauestens beschrieben wie ich die Festplatte 1:1 klone.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

ne festplatte und ssd sind 2 verschiedene schuhe


----------



## noname1997 (25. Januar 2012)

das musst du mir genauer erläutern


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

Mir auch - ich habs schließlich auch erfolgreich durchgezogen. Die paar Einstellungen, die Win bei der Installation auf SSD automatisch macht, kann man auch von Hand durchziehen - und das Windefrag war bei mir schon immer aus. Allerdings habe ich schon auf HD die Partitionsgrößen passend gemacht - am Ende wurde es schlicht rübergezogen.
Und das Align ist seit Vista auch immer passend eingerichtet - auch auf HD.

@TE - Einzelne Programme kann man nicht klonen - die muss man neu installieren. Bis eben auf die Programme und Tools die keine Installation benötigen - die kann man schlicht rüberkopieren. Aber z.B. ein typischen Office-Paket muss neu installiert werden. Und da ein MS-Office eine ganze Menge in die Windows-Registry schreibt, musst du es vorher deinstallieren - sonst wird die Neuinstallation auf dem geclonten Windows krampfig.
Entweder clonen - und dann richtig - oder Komplettneuinstallation. Alles andere ist Krampf und führt mit Sicherheit zu Fehlern.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

es gibt genug leute, die damit ein problem hatten. letztendlich muss man doch win neu installieren.
damit das system von anfang an sauber läuft ist eine neuinstalltion ratsam.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

Man sollte natürlich genau wissen, was man da tut - und wie.


----------



## noname1997 (25. Januar 2012)

ok... wie mache ich denn eine Neuinstallation von Windows 7 auf die SSD? also muss ich windows erst deinstallieren? und dann wieder normal installieren? und wenn ja wie deinstalliere ich windows? bleiben meine anderen daten auf der Festplatte? trotz der neuinstallation?


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

Du klemmst am besten alle HDs ab - dann ist das nur noch eine Sache zwischen dir, der Install-DVD und der SSD. So gibt es keine unangenehmen Seiteneffekte. Sollte die Installation aus unerfindlichen Gründen schiefgehen, dann klemmst du die normale(n) Platte(n) wieder an und alles ist wie vorher.
Klappt die Installation, dann ist es wie bei einer normalen Win-Neuinstallation. du darfst deine Anwendungen (damit sind Spiele inbegriffen) auch neu installieren. Spielstände kannst du dir hinterher von der HD aus dem alten Win-Benutzerordner in deinen neuen Benutzerordner schieben.


----------



## noname1997 (25. Januar 2012)

Aber muss ich Windows vorher nicht noch irgendwie deinstallieren???? Weil ich dachte man darf Windows doch nur auf einer Festplatte gleichzeitig installiert haben oder?


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn du die SSD im Boardsetup als Primäre Bootplatte einrichtest, dann wird das Windows auch nur von da gestartet - wenn du die alte Windowsplatte abgeklemmt hast (und die klemmst du auch erst wieder an, wenn dein neues Windows rund läuft), dann ist der neue Bootmanager auch nicht in Versuchung gekommen, dein altes Windows mit einzubinden. Und wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ist es dem neuen Windows erstmal egal - und wenn noch 10 Platten mit 10 Windowsversionen da sind.

Wenn dein frisches Win rennt, klemmst du die Platte wieder an - dann kannst du die alte Windowspartition über die Datenträgerverwaltung bequem und schnell entfernen. Aber nicht zu schnell - du willst ja deine Spielstände erst noch rüberholen - und was weiß ich noch.

Es ist auch nicht sehr schlau, ein altes startfähiges Win zu löschen, bevor das neue rennt. Wenn was schiefgeht, hast du nämlich erstmal garnichts - noch nicht einmal einen lauffähigen Rechner. Außer du hast ein Zweitgerät. Oder ein Komplett-Backup.


----------



## noname1997 (25. Januar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> ...und wenn noch 10 Platten mit 10 Windowsversionen da sind.


 
Du hast mich glaub ich falsch verstanden, ich hab ja nur EIN Windows und ich glaube das EINE Windows kann man ja nur auf eine Festplatte bzw. SSD spielen, sonst gäbe es ja auch nicht den Code den man bei der Installation eingeben muss.

Sorry, dass ich alles so hinterfrage habs nur noch nie gemacht  , deshalb frage ich.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Januar 2012)

Klonen Leicht gemacht 
http://www.amazon.de/Paragon-Festpl..._1_1?s=software&ie=UTF8&qid=1327513932&sr=1-1
Mit der Software geht alles, Klonen von HDD auf SSD und nebenbei noch die Partitionen verändern und Treiber/Einstellungen anpassen 
Das ist das Toll wo Umzug freude macht.
Mfg


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

Du kannst es neu aufspielen, so oft du willst. Und du hast ja auch kein anderes Windows auf dem PC, wenn die Win-HD abgeklemmt ist - die Installation kann sich also nicht dran stören. Und bei der Installation von Win7 habe ich noch nie was eingegeben - das kann man auch noch hinterher machen, wenn das Windows läuft. Kann man halten, wie man Lust hat. Natürlich muss man es jedesmal neu aktivieren. Sollte das übers Internet nicht gehen, geht es übers Telefon. Auf die Frage, auf wievielen PCs es installiert ist, gibt man wahrheitsgemäß an "Auf einem!". Sollte man überraschend an einen Menschen geraten und der fragen sollte, warum man neu installiert (was ihn nichts angeht, aber man ist ja nett), Neuinstallation wegen neuer Platte/SSD.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2012)

noname1997 schrieb:


> Du hast mich glaub ich falsch verstanden, ich hab ja nur EIN Windows und ich glaube das EINE Windows kann man ja nur auf eine Festplatte bzw. SSD spielen, sonst gäbe es ja auch nicht den Code den man bei der Installation eingeben muss.


 Du hast nur EINE Lizenz, das ist korrekt. Aber Du musst nicht die aktuelle Lizenz durch ein Deinstallieren sozusagen "deaktivieren", da ist nicht nötig - Du kannst nur dann evlt. Probleme beim aktivieren oder bei Updates bekommen, wenn Du regelmäßig mit unterschiedlicher Hardware, aber dem gleichen Key unterwegs bist. microsoft checkt nur, ob man den key nicht ungwöhnlich oft in kurzer Zeit für völlig andere Hardware aktiviert. 

Und neu installieren ist sowieso keine schlechte Idee, da sich im Laufe der Zeit auch bei guter Pflege einfach viel "Müll" ansammelt und Windows langsamer machen kann.

Also: einfach HDDs abstecken, SSD dran. Die Installation ist wie bei einer Festplatte, also win-CD rein, PC neustarten, es sollte so was kommen wie "Taste drücken, um Windows zu installieren", da drückst Du halt irgendeine Taste und los geht's. Nach Ende der Installation am besten erstmal alle Updates ziehen lassen und für alles aktuelle Treiber und auch schonmal die Standardtools wie zB Virenscanner oder auch acrobatreader usw draufmachen. Wenn Du dann den PC nach dem letzten Update/Installation 1x neu startest und em Ende runterfährst, schließt Du danach die alte HDD wieder an und startest den PC wieder. Da kann es sein, dass Du wählen musst, welches windows Du laden willst. Bei vielen Boards kannst Du aber im BIOS schon bei der Bootreihenfolge die SSD als erstes Gerät aktivieren, dann schaut der PC erst gar nicht auf der Festplatte, wenn er auf der SSD ein Windows findet. Danach kannst Du in Ruhe dann die Windows-Platte neu partitionen und formatieren.

Daten würde ich VORHER woanders sichern, vor allem die in den "eigenen Dateien" - am besten nicht den ordner sichern, sondern die Dateien aus dem Ordner rauskopieren in einen anderen neutralen Ordner. Denn Du kommst zwar mit ein paar Kniffen auch an Deinen alten "eigene Dateien"-Ordner ran, aber es kann dabei dann trotzdem Probleme geben, zB bei mir hab ich Riesenprobleme mit der Rechteverwaltung: ich kann die alten Dateien zwar laden und kopieren, aber zB ein alter Spielstand oder die Optionsdateien von PES 2012 haben irgendwie trotzdem noch einen Schreibschutz mit einer Berechtigung drauf, den ich nicht wegkriege, so dass ich die SPielstände neu anlegen muss.


Ach ja: *Check dann auch alle SSD-typischen Einstellungen*! Bei mir zB war - obwohl ich win7 hab, was an sich alles von alleine machen sollte - u.a. Defragmentierung und Indizierung von Dateien NICHT deaktiviert. Ich hab das mit dem Samsung-Tool (hab eine Samsung 830 SSD) dann festgestellt und beseitigt.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

Na, das mit den (nicht)automatischen SSD-Einstellungen von Windows ist ja interessant. Die Datei-Indizierung sollte aber eigentlich auch nicht von Windows selbst abgeschaltet werden.
Ja, das mit den Rechten ist eine Sache, die durchaus passieren kann. Ist nicht weiter tragisch, aber wer in dem Bereich unsicher ist, kann schon Kopfschmerzen bekommen. 
Kleiner Tipp: Wer einen FAT(32)-formatierten USB-Stick hat, kopiert Spielstände usw. (oder den ganzen Benutzerordner, wenn der Platz reicht) vorher darauf - Rechte und anderer Schnickschnack werden dabei einfach nicht übernommen.


----------



## alterhaken (25. Januar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Na, das mit den (nicht)automatischen SSD-Einstellungen von Windows ist ja interessant. Die Datei-Indizierung sollte aber eigentlich auch nicht von Windows selbst abgeschaltet werden.
> Ja, das mit den Rechten ist eine Sache, die durchaus passieren kann. Ist nicht weiter tragisch, aber wer in dem Bereich unsicher ist, kann schon Kopfschmerzen bekommen.
> Kleiner Tipp: Wer einen FAT(32)-formatierten USB-Stick hat, kopiert Spielstände usw. (oder den ganzen Benutzerordner, wenn der Platz reicht) vorher darauf - Rechte und anderer Schnickschnack werden dabei einfach nicht übernommen.


 
Danke für das neue Erkenntnis, ich  habe dies trotz meiner 12 jährigen PC Zusammenbau und Systempflege nicht gewußt, aber den noch ein sehr wertvoller und hilfreicher Tipp.


----------



## noname1997 (26. Januar 2012)

Ok, danke soweit versteh ich es größtenteils erstmal, aber ihr müsst mir erst nochmal erklären was eine Partitionierung und was eine Formatierung ist, weil ich glaube das irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass ich die beide brauche?


----------



## OctoCore (26. Januar 2012)

Back to the basics... 
Partitionierung und Formatierung - und dann mal >hier< schauen. Du hast recht gelesen.


----------

